# salvage city discovery 520



## banshee (Jun 23, 2014)

just found this on now.are they really breaking into old buildings and stealing stuff? more likely not as tv is 95% BS but they are at least making out they are stealing  in an old burlesque theatre now.


----------



## krela (Jun 24, 2014)

I've got in on record so I'll watch it later. I wouldn't believe anything on Discovery, it's all scripted and contrived. More Eastenders than documentary.


----------



## krela (Jun 24, 2014)

Quote at the end of the program...

"Nothing illegal took place during the filming of this program.
Some scenes have been scripted to illustrate the reality of Sam Coffey's work"

Ummm...


----------

